# door kerf weatherstripping replacement not going well



## blakekr (Mar 31, 2007)

I have kerf weatherstripping around the door, I don't know its vintage but the house was built in the mid-seventies. It's a nice rubber gasket (apparently) style of strip, but it's fraying at some edges and the door is white, so it discolors the door on all sides. I went to local big box store and all I could find for kerf weatherstripping was a Frost King foam style. It was much larger than the original kind, but I hoped it would miraculously work. It fits in the kerf just fine, but after that, problems. The door doesn't close at all (no surprise).

Does anyone still make this much smaller kind of rubber kerf weatherstripping, ideally in a lighter color? If not, what are my options?

Thank you!


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

Most name brand door manuf still make it. The big box stores carry the generic stuff. I just went through the same thing with a Therma Tru door. Matching weaterstripping not in big box store. I just ordered the oem weatherstripping from the manuf. on line. 
Find out the manuf. of the door. Look them up , if there is not an authorized dealer in your area, have them send some to you.
While you are ordering, might as well get a bottom sweep as well

I assume your have a metal door?


----------



## blakekr (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks for your reply! The door is actually a wood six paneled door. I don't know if it is original or not. The jamb shows some signs of a door being kicked in at one point. But the door has a nice aluminum sweep with a totally worn out rubber fins that look more "OEM" than big box, so to speak. Would there be any identification on a wooden door? (Although this one has been painted, maybe after the fact, it's hard to tell on my house because at one point a really excellent house painter was renting here.)


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I think you want to search for vinyl kerf style weather stripping -foam


https://www.google.com/search?q=vin...X&ved=0CEAQsARqFQoTCI28iZOK4cgCFQF0JgodpMwJ3A

Fourth row second image looks close. There may be a better match.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

Manufacturer is usually identified on hinges. Take a look. Also look at the top side of the door. Sometimes they have identifying info there, because we all know that painters don't paint the tops of the door


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

AB Supply has a bunch like this, manufacturer seems to be 'Zero', many sizes and colors:

https://www.absupply.net/zero-8004n-12-neprene-kerf-seal.aspx


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Conservationtechnology.com may be another source. See if you can replace with silicon instead of plastic.
If the stop can be removed, you can replace with stop/seal combo which is easier.


----------



## RustNeverSleeps (Sep 26, 2015)

carpdad said:


> Conservationtechnology.com may be another source. See if you can replace with silicon instead of plastic.
> If the stop can be removed, you can replace with stop/seal combo which is easier.


Is this a recommendation for using a silicon weatherstrip over vinyl when available? I would expect the silicon to last longer and perform better, but wanted to ask since I have not used that before.

Edit: After reading your comment I started searching and found this article which might also explain the reason for using silicon: Weather strip sticks to paint


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Yesterday I joined blakekr in this quest and while I don't mean to hijack his thread I see no point in 2 similar threads.

I started prying off some early 70s metal folded stripping and discovered something I never seen. It wasn't nailed on it was installed a small kerf, 1/8 wide 1/4-5/16 deep (will take better depth measures today).

The silicon product appear to me. Which style is best?


----------

